# Hypergraphia



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

This is the compulsive tendency to write.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypergraphia

Is it reasonable to believe that the composers whose output was in the hundreds had this condition?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Except in the more extreme cases cited, it sounds like a ogdd condition to have. I'm betting Issac Asimov had a touch of it.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I have seen it quite seriously argued that Hovhaness suffered from it, if suffer is the right word.


----------



## LindnerianSea (Jun 5, 2013)

which reminds me of Bruckner, who is believed to have had OCD.


----------

